# Preamplificador de guitarra eléctrica con micro y aux



## Nuyel (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola, este es el primer tema que hago, estoy diseñando el preamp para mi guitarra, es parte de un proyecto para la escuela y quisiera un poco de ayuda, hasta el momento ya tengo el preamp con un flip flop que activa un rele para alternar la resistencia que controla la ganancia y pasar de limpio a distorsión, también un mezclador por que me pusieron como requisito la linea auxiliar, ahora estoy en lo del ecualizador y creo que están mal algunas cosas por que no veo que el control de graves haga algo.

También no se si haya algún otro efecto simple de construir para usar el segundo flip flop del chip y otro rele 2P2T que tengo, algo como un reverb, chorus o delay que no use chips difíciles de conseguir.

y por ultimo si alguien me pudiera proporcionar un diagrama para un preamp de micrófono y así usar la segunda mitad del TL072 que falta se lo agradecería.

En el zip esta el archivo del Multisim 11


----------



## rash (Nov 6, 2010)

Hola puedes sacar alguna idea de este circuito del compañero tupolev:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/

saludos


----------



## Electronec (Nov 6, 2010)

Nuyel dijo:
			
		

> También no se si haya algún otro efecto simple de construir para usar el segundo flip flop del chip y otro rele 2P2T que tengo, algo como un reverb, chorus o delay que no use chips difíciles de conseguir.



Dale un vistazo a este Link, creo que te va ha gustar.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ctrica-incluyen-diagramas-pedales-boss-14233/

Saludos.


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 20, 2010)

Bueno ahora me surgió otro inconveniente, por ahora no estoy con el mezclador, estoy directo del preamp pero no se que pasa que al comienzo todo bien y ahora tengo un Beep ya revisé todo el cableado y parece bien, pero por algún motivo parece que la guitarra no hace bien tierra, de hecho ese beep se silencia mientras haga contacto con la tierra de la guitarra (mediante las cuerdas, el puente, la placa metálica del plung o hasta los tornillos) casi sirve para enviar código morse XD.
El diagrama seria este:






Igual revisaré todo el cableado incluyendo al de la guitarra, pero dado a que es un beep de muy alta frecuencia quisiera saber si es posible cortarlo por que no es un sonido que pueda reproducir mi guitarra en el ultimo traste. Solo aparece con el volumen elevado.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 21, 2010)

Con cuanto se alimenta el pre?
En lugar de la guitarrar pone otra fuente de audio par ver si ya no hace ese sonido, por otro lado desconectadola del pre lo sigue haciendo?
Lo hace a cualquier nivel de volumen? las guitarras suelen tener ese problema cuando no esta del todo bien la puesta a masa que te cause problema, has probado la guitarra en otro equipo? tal vez alguna conección o clable en la propia guitarra


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2010)

Tu control de graves funciona correctamente unos +- 18db


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 9, 2010)

Bien, estoy ahora con el mezclador, lo estoy haciendo por parte por que la teoría siempre me sale mal en la practica (no se por qué).

Ahora rearme todo y veo que la guitarra con la ganancia baja suena mal, los grabes se cortan mucho (explosivos y cortos) ¿eso es cosa de sustituir el cap. de entrada (el de 0.01uF) por uno más grande?, en el Auxiliar no hay problemas (tanto con la guitarra directa como con la salida de la PC) por lo que no se si es problemas del mezclador por la combinación del preamp ya que antes no lo hacia.

Y lo segundo es que el mezclador ¿como controlo la ganancia de forma segura? le puse un preset de 1M para ajustarlo, pero máximo funciona a 54K, si excedo ese valor no suena nada. ya probé con un uA741 y el TL081 pero no se puede subir más, si no puedo subir ahí tendría que incrementar en la fase de potencia.

Espero no tenga que cambiar mucho, hacer las PCB es un problema por que hay que hacerla con símbolos transferibles y marcador indeleble, los símbolos a veces dejan pegamento si no lo hago con cuidado y con el marcador es cosa de pulso (esta vez tuve que hacer 3 pistas entre las patas del integrado) y más difícil aún hacer los agujeros por que no tengo taladro.

PD: en el zip el archivo del multisim.


----------

